# Genus Selenobrachys



## David_F (Sep 29, 2006)

Juvenile _Selenobrachys philippinus_


----------



## Tegenaria (Sep 30, 2006)

cool!
so many Ts Ive never heard of!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Sep 30, 2006)

Does this species normally have a small abdomen? (I know some certainly are "fatter"than others.. or is it fresh off a molt? size? nice pic!

Christopher


----------



## David_F (Oct 2, 2006)

Arachnophilist said:


> Does this species normally have a small abdomen? (I know some certainly are "fatter"than others.. or is it fresh off a molt? size? nice pic!
> 
> Christopher


Not sure if they typically have a small abdomen.  This one was just really hungry and may be fresh from a molt.  After a cricket a day for almost a week it's starting to put on some wieght.  Its abdomen does appear to be more elongated than other species though.  I think it's about 2" or so right now but I can't judge size and it's too fast to put next to a ruler. 

Thanks for looking, guys.


----------



## rex_arachne (Oct 2, 2006)

that's a beautiful asian T. not an expert but, i think males have smaller abdomens.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Oct 2, 2006)

cool t david.  i'm not too familiar with these at all.  kind of makes me think of a trap door spider. (the color of the carapace) 

rex...you can make a males abdomen very fat if he is a big eater.  

it looks like it had fairly recent molt to me, but i could be wrong.


----------



## rex_arachne (Oct 2, 2006)

i've been wanting to get S. philippinus. hope to get some soon.


----------



## TheDarkness (Oct 2, 2006)

I hope this new sp. is established in hobby...

It is extremely rare, right?

do you have a couple?? or someone?


----------



## David_F (Oct 3, 2006)

TheDarkness said:


> I hope this new sp. is established in hobby...
> 
> It is extremely rare, right?
> 
> do you have a couple?? or someone?


I hope they get established as well.  I'm not sure how rare they are...just that there's not a lot of info on them online.  I'm supposed to have two but a bit of a problem came up so I'm waiting for the second to be reshipped.  

Brian, 

I never really thought about them looking like a trapdoor spider.  I think you're right; the carapace does kinda remind me of one, too.  This one though, unlike a trapdoor spider, has crazy, spindly legs.  Kinda creepy.


----------



## c-land (Oct 3, 2006)

That's an awesome looking tarantula!  Did you get these from a dealer on the boards?  I'm always curious where some of these rarely seen (or even heard of) species are available.  Thanks,
Mike


----------



## David_F (May 9, 2007)

New crappy pic.  Silly thing wouldn't sit still long enough to get anything good.  Forget running.  If I want to excercise I'll just take this spider out and try to get pics of it.  

It's molted once but I wasn't able to get the exuvium so I still don't know if it's male or female.


----------



## ronin (May 9, 2007)

That is beautiful.  We'll see what mine turns out to be.  Who knows, maybe we'll have a breeding pair.


----------



## jean-manu (May 21, 2007)

David_F said:


> It's molted once but I wasn't able to get the exuvium so I still don't know if it's male or female.



Hi,


Your specimen seems to measure more than 3 cm of BL and with this size it is easily possible to differentiate the males and the females. 

Unfortunately I do not have any pictures to prove what I says but the females have a very marked epigastric furrow contrary to the males.


Some pictures of my female :



A "dirty" picture of the matting :



4 months after :



At the moment the larvae are at the second stage (that you call 3rd instar if I remember)





Greetings,

Emmanuel.


----------



## regalis (May 21, 2007)

Nice ! How big is your female ?


----------



## jean-manu (May 21, 2007)

regalis said:


> Nice ! How big is your female ?


Hello,

My female measures 6 cm of BL and approximately 15 cm of legspan, it is a young adult. (sorry for the metric system, I could not convert into inches)
I know that some females measure up to 7 cm of BL, it is the biggest species of _Theraphosidae_ which lives in Philippines.


 

Emmanuel.


----------



## regalis (May 21, 2007)

jean-manu said:


> Hello,
> 
> (sorry for the metric system, I could not convert into inches)


Hehe very nice, Don't worry , we have cm here in Slovenia


----------



## ronin (May 21, 2007)

Great pics Emmanuel.  It'll be great to watch those slings turn into that beautiful orange.


----------



## brachy (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi

S. philippinus


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's one of my many _Selenobrachys philippinus_ "Philipino Orange" that I have. I can't wait till they get bigger!


----------



## kean (Jan 12, 2008)

jean-manu said:


> At the moment the larvae are at the second stage (that you call 3rd instar if I remember)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow Congratulations on the slings... even if I'm from the Philippines.. it's still prretty hard to acquire that kind of species here.. and I've never heard a successful captive breeding of that species from hobbyists here.. again Cogratulations!!


----------



## Philth (Nov 17, 2008)

_Selenobrachys phillippinus_





Later, Tom


----------



## patotxiki (Nov 18, 2008)

Adult male fresh molted


----------



## M4S73R (Nov 18, 2008)

brachy said:


> Hi
> 
> S. philippinus


Beautiful spider !


----------



## dalitan (Apr 11, 2009)

orange...phil orange


----------



## Draiman (Apr 26, 2009)

1"+ _Selenobrachys philippinus_ with a cricket.


----------



## dalitan (Apr 30, 2009)

my female one..


----------



## dalitan (Sep 17, 2009)

a more closer look...


----------



## Philth (Dec 13, 2009)

_Selenobrachys phillippinus_






Later, Tom


----------



## Philth (Dec 13, 2009)

ahhhh, ... it felt good to do that again.
Later, Tom


----------



## syndicate (Dec 13, 2009)

Great photo Tom!


----------



## Philth (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Chris, I really like these.  Are you keeping any ? Be nice to find a male for her.

Later, Tom


----------



## syndicate (Dec 14, 2009)

I got a couple right now so chances are one is a male...


----------



## syndicate (Jun 12, 2010)

Juvie male ;]


----------



## syndicate (Jun 17, 2010)

Newly molted Female







-Chris


----------



## Sammie (Oct 23, 2010)

Two of my juveniles


----------



## fartkowski (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## Steve Nunn (Nov 10, 2010)

jean-manu said:


> Hello,
> I know that some females measure up to 7 cm of BL, it is the biggest species of _Theraphosidae_ which lives in Philippines.


Hi Emmanuel,
It's a good sized spider, but not the biggest theraphosid from The Philippines, there is at least one selenocosmiine species that grows a fair amount larger and is very unique   Although, you are right in that this is possibly the largest one currently described (but _Selenocosmia samarae_ is chunkier and also a large species, probably heavier ).

Additionally, there are several other species that attain similar sizes, but are also not yet described.

Steve


----------



## Light08 (Nov 14, 2010)

Steve Nunn said:


> Hi Emmanuel,
> It's a good sized spider, but not the biggest theraphosid from The Philippines, there is at least one selenocosmiine species that grows a fair amount larger and is very unique   Although, you are right in that this is possibly the largest one currently described (but _Selenocosmia samarae_ is chunkier and also a large species, probably heavier ).
> 
> Additionally, there are several other species that attain similar sizes, but are also not yet described.
> ...


Im from the Philippines i think sir steve was i right i have a s. samarae which was 7" legspan.. 
Sir Steve im looking forward for a new species of Phlogiellus from Mindoro well be sending asap the specimen to sir rick..


----------



## Steve Nunn (Nov 15, 2010)

Light08 said:


> Im from the Philippines i think sir steve was i right i have a s. samarae which was 7" legspan..
> Sir Steve im looking forward for a new species of Phlogiellus from Mindoro well be sending asap the specimen to sir rick..


Thankyou very much, we look forward to receiving them! 
Steve


----------



## Light08 (Nov 18, 2010)

Steve Nunn said:


> Thankyou very much, we look forward to receiving them!
> Steve


your welcome sir, as of now I'm collecting local sp.here in the Philippines and hoping to find another sp..


----------



## patotxiki (Jan 8, 2011)

S.philippinus


----------



## archieph (Jan 9, 2011)

*too much poaching*

since it's ONLY found in my home island it came from here for sure.. i really don't waNt them going endangered since collection of it is increasing.. i hope u all start breeding them because i will personally go to local government if lots of poaching goes on.. stop poaching and wait for breedings!!!!!!!

here's my breeding programs..


----------



## syndicate (Jan 9, 2011)

Who is poaching???Most of the spiders pictured in this thread are captive bred.I've only seen WC specimens available once in the USA.
-Chris


----------



## archieph (Jan 9, 2011)

*js saying *

not intended to threat anybody.. :drool: to all breeders of any t.. i hope u guys succeeed!!! and keep on doing it... :worship: :clap: im new to the hobby and really want to breed ts.. so if there some good threads out there or any good tips or suggestions.. hit me up pls, i would really appreciate it


----------



## syndicate (Jan 15, 2011)

Sub-Adult Female


----------



## archieph (Jan 16, 2011)

*nice!!*

nice pick of ur negros orange man :clap:


----------



## syndicate (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks!
Hey you don't happen to have any habitat shots for this species do you? I would love to see some!
-Chris


----------



## archieph (Jan 20, 2011)

*il try`*

il try to get a shot of its wild burrow.. its a negros orange common name to be more precise sir.. :}  one of mine..


----------



## archieph (Jan 20, 2011)

*communalism is the new religion*


----------



## seanbond (Feb 6, 2011)

wow those guys can co exist!?


----------



## rabbenco (Feb 8, 2011)

seanbond said:


> wow those guys can co exist!?


I have had them co exist both adult pairs and spiderlings... and also in the wild you find them living really close to each other

But eventually they end up munching each other. I had a eggsac i kept communal about 3-400 slings after a years time i had 7 but they where goodgrown:}


----------



## seanbond (Feb 8, 2011)

we need more of those hear!


----------



## archieph (Feb 10, 2011)

*check this naughty critter*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1LkbuUgVxU

i was js changing its housing..


----------



## seanbond (Feb 10, 2011)

archieph said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1LkbuUgVxU
> 
> i was js changing its housing..


humans and there petty minds, tsk tsk


----------



## Philth (Feb 22, 2011)

Selenobrachys philippinus





Later, Tom


----------



## syndicate (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice Tom!Good luck!


----------



## jean-manu (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi,

Nice picture Philth, I hope that you're ready to take care of 400/500 siderlings...

Good luck.


----------



## seanbond (Feb 22, 2011)

ill help him! ima need some tom!


----------



## JoeRossi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Great Picture....*

Great Pictures Tom and nice job that really really really make me happy.  Take care of them and I can't wait too see the babies 

Joe


----------



## kean (Mar 2, 2011)

he gave her a really good stretch there Philth..

haven't seen much of this sp. going around the Philippines yet..

most if not all are still wild caught specimens.. :?


----------



## kean (Mar 29, 2011)

recently acquired.. 





with the lid on.. these guys are fast..


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 9, 2011)

Selenobrachys philippinus


----------



## syndicate (Aug 20, 2011)

Adult Female


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Aug 20, 2011)

That's one pretty spider.


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 23, 2011)

Holy smokes thats a good lookin lady, I've never seen a pic of one quite like that.  How big is she?


----------



## syndicate (Aug 27, 2011)

She is prob close to 5" legspan.It's pretty hard I think capturing there true colors in photos.Freshly molted these guys are bright orange!!A shame it seems that there not very popular still!
-Chris


----------



## dactylus (Nov 20, 2011)

Gorgeous spider and a nice photo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hatr3d (Nov 20, 2011)

Love it. Mine is awesome!


----------



## julien (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## JODECS (Jan 16, 2012)

just want to share my Phil Orange beauties..... :biggrin:







pic taken by my friend


Female1 












Female2 












sorry for the bad quality of the  pics im just using my Phone ... 
ill post pics of eggsac soon ...hopefully they wont eat them...crossfingers :laugh:


----------



## JODECS (Jan 27, 2012)

just want to share..... (",)


JODECS EXOTICS -Philippine Orange Tarantula Mating - YouTube


----------



## JODECS (Feb 3, 2012)

cocoon!!!:biggrin:


----------



## felmor (Feb 5, 2012)

here's my lady.


----------



## hamhock 74 (May 28, 2012)

My Selenobrachys, err... Orphnaecus philippinus sling taking a stroll.


----------



## syndicate (May 28, 2012)

Yah this thread should probably be merged with the Orphnaecus genus thread!
-Chris


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 29, 2012)

syndicate said:


> Yah this thread should probably be merged with the Orphnaecus genus thread!
> -Chris


Yes, it definately should, _Selenobrachys_ is no longer valid.

Steve

Reactions: Like 1


----------

